# Need Parmesan recipe



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess I'm gonna need to invest in a cheesemaking book so I have all the recipes I want. Does anyone have a recipe for Parm? I have some cultures from Dairy Connection I think will work for it, just don't know how to work it. I have TA 61 and LH 100 for italian cheeses.

Tiffany


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's a link with photos:
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/28.html


----------

